# Sisters of Slaanesh



## SlaaneshDreadnought (Jan 2, 2011)

I know im not the first person to ask, but why is there no sisters of slaanesh.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Why would there be? Why would worshippers of Slaanesh be segregated by gender?


----------



## SlaaneshDreadnought (Jan 2, 2011)

donno i just think it would be cool to convert sisters of battle to slaanesh mineatures.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Do so then, call the Warband the Sisters of Slaanesh- that's perfectly fine.


----------



## SlaaneshDreadnought (Jan 2, 2011)

coolio thanks!


----------



## Jereko (Jan 12, 2011)

Change their Acts of Faith to Acts of Heresy.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

*points to his own avatar*
Miriael Sabathiel is her name.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

If a Sister is going to fall, then she is just as likely to fall to _any_ of the Choas powers, not just Slaanesh. I can sort of see why people do the Sisters-> Slaanesh idea, but it would be nice to see some ideas for the other gods and why the SoBs might have fallen.
The Acts of Faith might see them overtaken by Tzeentch, who manipulates them when they think they're being at their most faithful. The Sisters Hospitaller might be the ones to infect an Order with Nurgle's gifts, having fallen herself. How they would fall to Khorne seems obvious.
So there!

GFP


----------



## SlaaneshDreadnought (Jan 2, 2011)

what about the storm troopers?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

No one cares about them.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

you don't really need any special fluff for stormtroopers to fall, them falling would be allot easier than sisters falling, so just say they fell with them.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Fallen Saint=Lucius the Eternal
Sisters of Slaanesh=Noise Marines
Sisters of Khorne=Berzerkers
Sisters of Nurgle=Plague Marines
Sisters of Tzeentch=Thousand Sons
Chaos Dreadnaughts=Possessed Penitent Engines

and onward and onward


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I always had this old Chaos sisters idea in my head and well i think i could see them fall to tzeench more than any other just because the nature of tzeench


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Any single unit or organisation within the Imperium apart from the Grey Knights(so far in their history, none have fallen) can fall to chaos, you could make any of them into a chaos follower and find a suitable and credible fluff reason.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Angel of Blood said:


> (so far in their history, none have fallen)


more correctly, nobody has told us if any have/haven't


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Creon said:


> Fallen Saint=Lucius the Eternal
> Sisters of Slaanesh=Noise Marines
> Sisters of Khorne=Berzerkers
> Sisters of Nurgle=Plague Marines
> ...


Why would sisters instantly be stronger, tougher, faster and just all around better fighters when they switch to chaos? Lol


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

The gifts of their patrons, the Gods of Chaos. After all, they need to tempt the lovely ladies of power armor!


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

I came in here expecting depravity, lesbians and sex. I am disappoint. I don't think Slaanesh would care if you're a female, male, a dog, manbearpig, etc. It's all good. It wouldn't be surprising if there were a warband of Fallen sisters or a enclave of fallen in the Imperium.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

shudders at the thought of Taylor Lautner of Slaanesh.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

As for Storm Troopers, after Miriael Sabathiel falls she manages to convert a former storm trooper to her side.


----------



## SlaaneshDreadnought (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey i just realized that the Sisters of Battle Exorcist Tank would be a great Slaanesh conversion.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

admiraldick said:


> shudders at the thought of Taylor Lautner of Slaanesh.


Damn you, my curiosity made me google that you SOB. :angry:


----------

